# What teachers liked/didnt like you in school?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

mine are 

Liked
My 10 Maths teacher - said he would give me a refence if i ever needed one

My 11 ict teacher - really helped me out.

disliked

My7 Art Teacher = had a him for one year and his report of me was really bad

My Year 11 science teacher - never liked me.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

I guess my 10th grade civics teacher hated me. It was an old woman. She wrote me up just because I fell asleep in class one time.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

My 9th grade art teacher, loved to nag on me in front of everyone
9th grade, writing teacher who said I had the makings of a serial killer because I dressed in black and never smiled or talked
5th grade math teacher who made me dread coming to school everyday because she liked to pick on the kids who weren't good at math and make an example out of them.

The only 3 teachers I ever had that were bad. The rest either liked me, or just didn't even notice I existed because I was so quiet.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

i guess for the most part all of my teachers liked me cause I did well in their classes, but here are some that stood out

- my 10th grade calculus teacher. I did really well in that class, and I talked to him a lot for academic competitions throughout all of high school because he was also the coach. He's one of those chill teachers, so there are a lot of ppl who hang out in his classroom during lunch and after school and stuff, including me before. To me, he's a teacher, coach, and a friend 
He also wrote my recommendations letters for college apps, even though I asked him a week before it was due
- Chemistry teacher. that guy really knew how to teach and was the teacher that you would never get bored in school. Even though he kinda pretended to be evil, saying that all his tests were hard and his grading are ridiculously rigorous, we could all tell that deep inside he really cared about our successes.


for references guys, when you pick college classes, make sure you look up the professor's ratings on those prof rating websites!!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Liked: One of my math teachers in grade 12. I totally expected her to hate me though, because she absolutely hated my older brother. Thought she would carry that hatred onto me, since we are similar. But nope she liked me a lot. She split time with another teacher teaching our class though, and that teacher hated me.

Hated: That teacher that liked me happened to have a brother that was a teacher at my school too. He taught my grade 12 biology class. He was such a dickhead. So was I. But yeah he wasn't a fan. That smug ****ing face he had. He would try to be one of those cool hip teachers. But my *******-ness was a bit much for him to keep his cool.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I only had one teacher in high school that I am absolutely certain did not like me. (Funny thing is, I can't even remember his name anymore, and I only graduated three years ago.) I don't really think it was because of me either because it was just there from day one. I think he disliked me because he had my little sister first and they did not get along at all. (Because she was younger, there were only two teachers who got her first, and unluckily for me, they were the only two teachers who really disliked her. The other one didn't carry that over to me though.)

All of the other teachers seemed to like me okay or at least feel neutral towards me. A few were particularly encouraging including two of my English teachers who liked to talk about my writing with me and discuss my strengths and what I needed to improve and all of that. And then there was one social studies teacher who I had so many times that by the end of high school we got along pretty well.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

The amount of teachers who liked me decreased as I grew older. It's okay for a little kid to be shy, I guess, but if you're 17 and socially awkward? That's considered "rude" and "attitude."


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

All my teachers liked me because I followed all their instructions and never caused any trouble except for one of my business teachers, one of my English teachers and one of my younger sister's primary school teachers. She thought I stole something when I didn't. Then she told my parents that I'd stolen something. :/ I didn't.


----------



## r31slyda (Jun 4, 2015)

Year 10-12 History teacher.

Had a dislike for me because I constantly fell asleep in class and never did homework (I was training 8 times a week in stillwater rowing at a national level at the time, state champion twice and u/19 national champion once).

Still came first in my year though  year 10 final exam, I lost one mark in multiple choice..


----------



## r31slyda (Jun 4, 2015)

Actually come to think of it most teachers loathed me because I was that kid who sat up the back and never asked questions or participated in class, fell asleep etc. Every school report would be the same "never participates or engages in classes".

One science teacher got so excited I remember when I was 15, because I raised my hand to ask a question. It was just to tell him I had to leave for a doctors appointment haha


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

My old reading teacher. He hated that i laughed every day but never really raisef my hand or did my homework.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

In elementary and middle school the teachers didn't like me and i even got sent dentention once in elementary for asking the person beside me to borrow a eraser. Which was very weird since i have always been very quiet in class. 

In high school now i feel that all the teachers are very understanding and nice, i talk to them often in the breaks and it's the first time i actually feel like they care about their students.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Mxx1 said:


> In elementary and middle school the teachers didn't like me and i even got sent dentention once in elementary for asking the person beside me to borrow a eraser. Which was very weird since i have always been very quiet in class.
> 
> In high school now i feel that all the teachers are very understanding and nice, *i talk to them often in the breaks* and it's the first time i actually feel like they care about their students.


That's pretty impressive if you have SA. It's more than I've managed, at least.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sabreena said:


> That's pretty impressive if you have SA. It's more than I've managed, at least.


I guess it's a great accomplishment and i feel like i really have become much better.

In my school it's only around 4 people in my class and since it's so few the teacher talk more to the students and it's much easier to start a conversation with someone there then how it was in my previous schools, when it's so many they often don't even remember names to some of the people.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I didn't like most of them. My music teacher said I should be shot for not knowing how to write music (I had just changed from a public to private school and we had never been taught). To be fair she probably had aspergers. But I got bullied by two other teachers as well. They made my life hell for 2 years. Honestly, some of the stuff I've been through as a kid, is the kind of stuff sue happy Americans would sue over. I do think my parents should have done more.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

My health and English teacher didn't particularly like me because I was always talking to my friend.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

liked:
my history and class teacher from primary school - he was a cool dude. 
my math teacher from 8th grade - she was cool. 
my other math teacher from primary school - she always yelled and expected us to write as fast as her. 

hated: 
my P.E. teacher from primary school - she was a *****, picked on me because i wasn't good in sports, constantly paired me with a retarded kid, protected bullies, once even laughed at me when i told her what the bully said about me, once yelled at me.

my art teacher from primary school - he knew NOTHING about art! he was unfair, like, i worked for two hours, draw a beautiful drawing even cleaned my desk, and he gave me a B, while one bully worked only for the last fifteen minutes and got a B, too. and i cried because of it and during the later class, he told me ''you can start crying now.'' he didn't know how to make order in class, like everyone were making noise and chaos and he didn't do anything. a bully once wanted to touch my face with a broomstick (the cleaning end) and i run after me, only for the teacher to start scolding me for running, telling me i'll get no grade, but he didn't scold the bully who was running with a broomstick in the air. :roll my friend asked him if she could go to the restroom, because she had paint in her hair, and he told her not to tease him, didn't let her go to restroom and even gave her a lower grade because ''she was teasing him''. and instead of drawing flowers, we had to draw stupid things like 3D squares and most of the time, we didn't draw or paint, we only cut from color paper and ****. :roll

my chemistry teacher from high school - she made me cry, like, three times. she seemed to prefer boys over girls. she asked me a question and i didn't know the answer and she said that i look at her like she has fallen from mars. :roll if we had one little mistake in our homework, she would immediately give us a F. one girl who was among the four girls who ended up in the summer school because of chemistry, was really upset and cried, and the teacher looked at two boys (her favorites), grinned and said: ''do you see, boys what hags you have in your class?'' (that's literal translation of what she said). 

my history teacher from HS and a former class teacher - she always yelled, scolded us for bad grades and made a big deal out of everything. she didn't know how to handle bullying. she had a breakdown because of us. :lol

my accounting teacher from HS - she always yells, doesn't know how to explain stuff. i'm scared of her. 

my current class teacher - she has three subjects, all of which are stupid. one of them is about communication. :roll she just won't accept the fact that some students are introverted.....

maybe there's more, but that's the only ones i can think of in the moment. school sucks.

EDIT: OMG, i just saw this thread is about teacher who liked/didn't like ME. i thought it was about what teacher I liked/didn't like. sorry, my bad. :blush


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

My P.E. teacher. He was an obnoxious individual with a rude language that was sometimes picking on me for not being from his superior town and for not being fit(too skinny and out of shape). On the other hand, we did no actual training or exercises to become fit in anyway during his classes. Just give people a few balls and play whatever they want, however they want. Not even try to teach the correct rules, some techniques or act as a referee.


----------

